
Web traffic impact of a TV press appearance - Sam_Odio
http://www.robertoalamos.com/what-will-be-the-impact-of-a-free-press-appearance-for-your-website
======
staunch
Not my experience at all. Some of the biggest spikes in traffic I've ever seen
were generated by major-network television coverage wherein the domain was
simply mentioned a couple times. I think the deciding factor is whether the
description of your site gets people excited -- "I have to see that!".

